# DeWalt DW788 Type 1



## Caseys315 (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how old a DeWalt DW788 Type 1 could be? I know they have a Type 2 out now. Just wondering how long the Type 1 has been around.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

We'll start with a short prayer from the gospel according to Joe:
Oh Lord please don't tell me we're going to start type studies of modern power tools. I don't ask for much - clean air, a good roof over my head, some decent sitcoms on prime-time so I don't have to watch B-list actors trying to dance or NJ trash being NJ trash, so please just give me this one little victory. It's bad enough nobody can be happy with their Stanley plane until they know the exact day it left the factory, please don't make us start doing the same with our corded tools. I'll go broke trying to convert all my power tools to type 11s.
Amen.

Now that that's out of the way -
Dewalt might be able to answer the question more exactly but a quick google surf shows mention of the illustrious DW788 type 1 (Made in Canada) sometime between 1993 and 1997. By 1999 there were complaints that the first generation of Type 2 (made inTaiwan) were not up to the same level of manufacturing craftsmanship.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

As far as I know a DW788 type 1 could go back as far as 10-12 years ago,they were built in Canada and are not easy to find,I have a type 2 and so far it's been problem free.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry Joe You posted a second before I did but I'm sure your info is more correct.


----------



## TorxNut (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a Type 2 that I bought used. I just took a look at it and couldn't find a manufacture date anywhere, of course. Judging by its appearance and what the original owner told me, it's not very old, though. For what its worth, my Type 2 has been fine for me.

Bill


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

Go to www.scrollsaws.com and Rick will have the answer. He has a large collection of scrollsaws and post very useful information. I have a type 1 that must be 6 years old and as long as I keep it tuned it works fine.


----------



## Caseys315 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the information and especially for telling me about that scrollsaws.com website.


----------



## Rick13403 (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought my type 1 back in the late 90's new. I was at a woodworkers/painters convention in New Jersey and the DeWalt team was just one of a bunch of manufacturers there. I got the saw, light,stool, t shirt, hat and a sample of Olsen blades for around $400. My local Lowe's had just the saw for about $500.
Rick


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I am not big into scrollsawing, but I did have to comment that *Justjoe*'s "prayer" made me laugh out loud today.


----------

